# Hey Crazy Monster People



## laughing jack (Apr 21, 2012)

I've been a voyuer on this site for a couple weeks now...
Thought I'd introduce myself.
I'm located in Southwest Florida and am going to be opening my first Professional Haunt this year.
We've just got the OK on the property (get this) an old funeral home with lots of parking and right on the main drag...

Potential is amazing if we can pull it off.

All the contributors to this forum are going to be a huge resource to me as we go forward with this project so I would like to say a BIG
SPANK YOU, SPANK YOU VERY MUCH...

I'll be talking to ya.....

LJ


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Glad you introduced yourself and crawled out of the shadows  welcome to the forum.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Welcome to the board!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Welcome Laughing Jackl! Good luck on the haunt. What an awesome place to have it too. So much potential!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

well a big spank you to you ;P


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Welcome Aboard!


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Funeral Home? Excellent!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Now just don't forget to have someone play the organ music! I was an a apprentice mortician and did it for a year. If you have any questions about funeral homes, send me a personal message through HF, and I will be happy to answer any questions you might have.

NOTE: (BY LAW THERE ARE SOME QUESTIONS I WON'T BE ABLE TO ANSWER FOR YOU) So I will answer what I can.


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome!

If you have any questions, just ask. Someone here will know the answer - if not we'll make something up...


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Welcome Laughing Jack! I am a pumpkin too, so it is like we are first cousins or something. Your funeral home sounds like such a great idea! I can't wait to see what you come up with. Ghosts are always nice, plus...you may already have some around, real ones...not props!


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

welcome. awesome sounding venue. this place has great folks - i'm semi-new too


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum and good luck with the haunt


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome.


----------



## craigfly06 (May 11, 2012)

Glad to see you and welcome


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to Haunt Forum!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Spank you back, yikes, and welcome!!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome aboard


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

hello and Welcome.


----------



## Cat_Bones (Jun 1, 2012)

you're in florida and you're going to be setting up a haunt at a funeral parlor?!? 
Wow I am absolutely dark green with envy!

Welcome!


----------



## Duchess (Feb 27, 2012)

Hi and Welcome!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

welcome LJ


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome.


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

hi and welcome!


----------

